# bales!



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Been out today and took a few piccies. Not edited one to look the same I don't think...






















































And purely for the sky...









And this is a link to a panoramic I made from a different location I also visited today. The actualy photos I managed to get were all a bit naff. And even this Pano is missing something.
http://i27.tinypic.com/10cjixf.jpg

Vi x x x


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

They're beautiful, Vi! It looks so gorgeous over there! Just love that sky in the 'bales' pics!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Great pics Vi


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

So beautiful... reminds me of when i was a child and used to live next to farm land, we used to play on the hay bales! hehehe

Willow xx


----------

